# Collet wrench



## jrawk1120 (Oct 30, 2013)

So i have a Craftsman 315.174921. I got it used, it was in amazing shape, and got an unbelievable deal on it. The only problem is that the wrench for the collet was missing. It is a 1/4" shank. Anyone know what size wrench I could substitute it with? I am using pliers now, and can't get a good tight fit, and the bit keeps dropping.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Any standard wrench the right size will work. In fact, they will work better than those cheap stamped wrenches they give you with the router.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

As Charles said, use an open end wrench the right size. If you don't have a set, take the collet nut off, go to the hardware store and at least buy the size you need--hard to tell whether it will be metric or standard. 

Don't use the router until you can properly tighten the collet. 

(i'm guessing it's 11/16" but that's only a wild guess from looking at a picture of the collet on ereplacementparts.com) 

earl


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

You can take about any wrench just make sure it is not to big overall stick out to far outside and have some oil to quench it in heat up the wrench red hot and get the right combination of bends all while it is red hot and the quench it in oil the whole wrench in oil . 
This should be done only by some with some metal working experience with heating and quenching in oil not water that would make it brital and break easlly


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 3 Craftsman routers different models and they all take a 9/16" open end wrench. No need to bend them they work fine as is.


----------



## Footeman (Nov 16, 2017)

My Craftsman router takes a 13/16 wrench. I have the same problem. I am trying to find a pair of thin offset wrenches to fit and I haven't had any luck so far.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tappet wrenches...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Take the collet to any hardware store, trial fit to open end wrenches til you find a fit. Buy the wrench. Or, write down the size and order an offset wrench that size. Some routers require two wrenches, a smaller one to keep the shaft from turning, the other for the collet, in which case, take the router with you. Test fitting will tell you whether its SAE or metric.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tappet wrenches fit...
Sears.com


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I got the wrenches to change the blade on my Ryobi TS. Ryobi only had one in stock. Went to www.eReplacementparts.com for them. They had loads of them. I believe that website is correct or you can do a search.
Pulled up the link- that's it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I won't guarantee this, because it's a long time since I have had to do it, but I believe I have used a crescent wrench a time or two. Oh yes, have four or five old Craftsman routers, all 1/4" shank.


----------

